# 65 Violet 3 speed



## mrg (Feb 27, 2018)

New project, this 65 3 spd. still has a little purple, think bout experimenting with a OA bath?


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 27, 2018)

I had to laugh. Thought you were color blind!  lol  Two nights and one day in the OA bath should do it.


----------



## bobcycles (Feb 27, 2018)

should clean up to strong 9


----------



## TRUEBLUE1981 (Feb 27, 2018)

Go for it mark.!! OA bath!!


----------



## bentsprocket (Feb 27, 2018)

mrg said:


> New project, this 65 3 spd. still has a little purple, think bout experimenting with a OA bath?View attachment 761528View attachment 761529View attachment 761530View attachment 761531



OH LORDY! Nothing but SMILES!


----------



## jmastuff (Mar 29, 2018)

did the bath work?


----------



## STIKSHIFTER (Apr 4, 2018)

rick affronte said:


> did the bath work?



We haven't heard back...  Hope he didn't get in the tub too


----------



## mrg (Apr 5, 2018)

Hate to say it but still on the back burner, too many projects in front of it but I will try just the guard soon and I have a feeling it will come out mostly silver (the base coat) because it looks like the Violet faded before it rusted.


----------

